# Jig Testing Trip 3/18/10



## hog (May 17, 2006)

to much to rewrite...
Just click here


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's what Hog's jigs did

Part 1






Part 2






.


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Dam, thats good stuff!!!!!
Congrats on a great trip and heres to your multi million $ invention.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

HOG,

You are the reason there are so many more men wandering around hobby lobby :spineyes::biggrin:.

BTW when are you gonna ship my order?

Matt


----------

